# MTB vintage type tire source?



## KingSized HD (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi- Just acquired my first vintage MTB and whadda you know, found another a week later! 
I need tires for both and was wondering what your favorite source is for vintage style MTB tires? Thanks much for any leads.


----------



## kentercanyon (Nov 30, 2016)

Depends on the year.  26"  BMX racers liked colored gum wall tires in 1.75 width.  Klunkers used what they could find, which were not usually knobby at all.  "beach cruisers" aka Strandies, Straddles  etc liked whitewalls.  MTBs introduced the knobby tire. What are the bike models and year you are dealing with here?


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 1, 2016)

kentercanyon said:


> Depends on the year.  26"  BMX racers liked colored gum wall tires in 1.75 width.  Klunkers used what they could find, which were not usually knobby at all.  "beach cruisers" aka Strandies, Straddles  etc liked whitewalls.  MTBs introduced the knobby tire. What are the bike models and year you are dealing with here?




Thanks for your reply. My 1985 Ritchey Ascent OG tires were Ritchey "Quad" 26x1.9s with gumwall sides. After my post I found a "CS Tire 26X1.9 Ritchey Copy" at Niagara Cycle but it's a blackwall and I really wanted the era gumwall look. The other bike is an approx 1983 Cyclepro Skyline, same tire size & type wanted. The gumwall is most important as long as the tread is a knobby MTB look.


----------



## tDuctape (Dec 4, 2016)

Finding proper tires can be a bear, especially for that 83. A little effort and you should be able to find some Quad's, Force, or even some Spec. Ground Controls for the Ritchey. 83 was all about IRC X-1, Spec. Stumpjumper, or Cyclopro Snakebellies. Since FFB sold all there Timbuk 2's,
 There is no really good repops being made that play the part correct right now.


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks much for your reply...I was afraid of that, striking out on Google searches. Looks like I'll need to be patient on the 'bay


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 4, 2016)

If you are desperate you can glue on latex rubber rings for the gumwall look.  And they will crinkle up and shrink just like the originals!
http://www.rubbersheetroll.com/natural-gum-rubber.htm


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 5, 2016)

Andrew Gorman said:


> If you are desperate you can glue on latex rubber rings for the gumwall look.  And they will crinkle up and shrink just like the originals!
> http://www.rubbersheetroll.com/natural-gum-rubber.htm




Thanks fior the suggestion. Looks like tires may be cheaper/easier but good to know what other materials are out there for other projects. Thanks!


----------



## bikiba (Dec 5, 2016)

lets see some pix.....i love vintage MTBs!


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 5, 2016)

bikiba said:


> lets see some pix.....i love vintage MTBs!



Here ya go

Here's the '85 Ritchey Ascent: http://thecabe.com/forum/posts/647985/

The CyclePro Skyline from a CL seller is pretty rough, got some work to do there, but should be fun to beat up & not worry about it. (Tires are cracked beyond ride-ability).


----------



## Mybluevw (Dec 5, 2016)

I have a set of gumwall tires that are are old stock from Bike Nashbar. They are 26 x 1.95 I think.
Was going to use them on a vintage project but never got it done.
PM if you are interested.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 5, 2016)

I sent you a message offering these Panaracer Smokes. These are the real deal, and they're in great shape, but if you plan on riding the bike, I'd go with a modern mountain bike tire. They did a re-issue of these and can be found for 30 bucks a piece or so.


----------



## bikiba (Dec 6, 2016)

KingSized HD said:


> Here ya go
> 
> Here's the '85 Ritchey Ascent: http://thecabe.com/forum/posts/647985/
> 
> ...




those handlebars look serious!


----------



## rev106 (Mar 21, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/192116048586?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

